# Problems with Kingston 16gb USB Flash Drive



## deeptib (May 20, 2009)

Hi,

I just bought the 16Gb USB Flash Drive and whenever or whichever computer I use it on the following problem occurs, 

I load documents on to the drive and open it from there and everything is fine, then when I take out the flash drive and reinsert it, and try to open the document, it says that the file is corrupted and doesn't open the file and shows "gibirish".

Steps taken:
1. Format the usb flash drive, about 4 times, still doesn't work
2. Tried different PC's but the same thing still happens.

PLEASE HELP
:4-dontkno
deepti


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Kingston had some problems with counterfeit drives using their name. 
Return to where you purchased it for a replacement/refund or contact Kingston for an RMA.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Do you click the 'Safely Remove Hardware' icon in the system tray before removing the drive each time?


----------

